
Graham Island (Sicily) - benbreen
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graham_Island_(Sicily)
======
lifeisstillgood
This submerged volcanic island which appears after an eruption and sinks below
the waves again months later was presumably the inspiration for a similar
island in one of Terry Pratchett's Discworld / Guards books (where IIRC Vimes
manages to arrest the Generals and whole armies for the crime of war - a
fantastic crime I think should be on the books)

I am assuming this is the reason for it's posting. And thank you for reminding
me.

------
vizzah
Interesting. I fly often above it. Next time will surely be gazeing down :)

